# Derelict Sandhill Cottage, North Lincolnshire



## Target2001uk (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my first post here and shows a selection of photos taken in June and December last year of this once lovely little cottage in North Lincolnshire. I don't know much about it, but was sold at auction in 2 lots in June last year2009. Whilst taking the photos from June last year I was asked by a passer by if I was the new owner. He also told me it had been empty for about 3 years previously. 

These are the photos taken in June 2010, a little bit of damage and quite overgrown


















By December last year it was heavly vandalised






















FURTHER PHOTOS TAKEN IN 14th FEBRUARY 2011

The curtains look fairly OK






Rear View






This is quite and unusual little room, maybe for washing clothes??. Its internal of the house, but only though the large red in the photo above. There is no way to other rooms in the house from here.






There is also this somewhat overgrown outbuilding






Its strange to note that both the front and back doors are now locked and the back door has been boarded as can be seen here






And to end with a couple of shots showing internal condition, note the large crack to the wall












Thats it!

Andrew


Andrew


----------



## nelly (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice post Andrew, I see an open door???

Not tempted to go in???


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2011)

Delightful cottage. Probably not too good inside if it had been heavily trashed, mind. 
Cheers Andrew, and welcome to DP.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you not go inside? The doors and windows are wide open!


----------



## Target2001uk (Jan 10, 2011)

*Inside*

I,m not to good on the old feet these days, but will try and get some internal shots the next time I pass.


----------



## Target2001uk (Feb 14, 2011)

*New Photos*

Added some new photos and information to this

Andrew


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 14, 2011)

You are right regarding the washhouse,the brick built unit would have contained an iron or copper pan filled with water and boiled by the fire lit below.hard work and laborious in the extreme.They were also used for something close to my heart .......the brewing of beer.

http://www.1900s.org.uk/copper-water-heater.htm


----------



## cuboard (Feb 15, 2011)

nice find, some inside shots would be great to see! could be some intresting items in there maybe??


----------



## mrsthursday (Feb 15, 2011)

*Beauty*



Target2001uk said:


> I,m not to good on the old feet these days, but will try and get some internal shots the next time I pass.



Beautiful shots. this is the kind of place makes me homesick. Just don't get these kind of beauties in my part of Canada. bulldozer mad they are!


----------



## stuck247 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice little find Target.
Imagine it will be just a memory sometime in the near future with having been sold.


----------



## scribble (Feb 15, 2011)

My parents had curtains and a fireplace similar to those when I was a kid. 60s to early 70s.


----------



## kathyms (Feb 15, 2011)

*ndhill cottage*

that was very good, i look forward to the indoors. i know what you mean about age, my son made me promice not to go in if he isnt there mmm. the living room reminds me of the little cottage i lived in befor moving into this old peoples place. it was lovely real caractor. the washroom had gone but it had been at the top of the yard. even had a pump for water tho mains had been conected. anyway dont wont to bore you, it realy took me back thank you.


----------

